
Which Douglas Adams Character Represents Your DevOps Skills? - devopsguru
https://medium.com/@XebiaLabs/which-douglas-adams-character-represents-your-devops-skills-4857cab9a554#.3iwe8sd4m
======
dalke
The original post is at [http://blog.xebialabs.com/2016/01/06/which-douglas-
adam-char...](http://blog.xebialabs.com/2016/01/06/which-douglas-adam-
character-represents-your-devops-skills/) . The HN guidelines suggest "Please
submit the original source."

FWIW, these are "Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy" characters. If you think
you're more a Dirk Gently, then you're out of luck.

FWIW#2, I know someone who inspired the "Dave" character in Salmon of Doubt.
For him, the answer is easy.

